# X-fade patches



## Evan Gamble (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok-I've been putting off asking this out of embarrassment :oops: , but how the hell do you program regular sustain patches to x-fade with the modwheel? 

thanks


----------



## kotori (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Evan,
I suggest you have a look at the modwheel controlled x-fade VSL patches in the K2 library. They solve it like this:
* one group per velocity layer
* in the Amplifier section of each group add a CC1-modulation 
* setup a rescaling (click the rescaling button first) so that only a certain CC1 range gets a volume response (check out how VSL did it)

The rescaling of the different velocity layers are setup differently and velocity layers that should be x-faded have a little overlap in the rescaling.
A good thing to know when dealing with rescalings is that you can draw a line by clicking the right mouse button and dragging. It's also possible to save the rescaling as a preset so that you can reuse it on multiple instruments.
This was just a quick overview. Please ask if there's anything you wonder about.

I think there all also some scripts that do this. I don't have a link though. Maybe someone can provide you with one. Currently there's a bug in Kontakt (it should be fixed in the 2.1 update) that can cause scripts which dynamically change volume of samples to cause crackles. So for the time being, doing it without scripts is preferable.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Tod (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Even,

Along with everything Nils says, check out some of the horns in Gold. Look for one that has a Mod set up on a Low Pass filter in the Group Insert Fx. You may also find that interesting.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 21, 2006)

kotori @ Thu Apr 20 said:


> Currently there's a bug in Kontakt (it should be fixed in the 2.1 update) that can cause scripts which dynamically change volume of samples to cause crackles.



They're fixing the change_vol() bug???? Did NI actually come out and say that??

That would be awesome!!

T


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 21, 2006)

By the way, there are new x-fade programs for Chris Hein-Horn users available
on my website:
http://www.chrishein.net/sl_seiten/sl_seiten_neu/sl_downloadssite_neu.htm (http://www.chrishein.net/sl_seiten/sl_s ... te_neu.htm)

Kontakt 2.1 has curve templates for 3 velocity x-fades.

Chris Hein


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the help Kotori and Tod-I'm trying it out right now!


----------

